

Sony Pulls World Cup Sponsorship Due to Growing Concerns Over Bidding Process - justinv
http://online.wsj.com/articles/sony-pulls-world-cup-sponsorship-1416901673

======
justinv
Heads up: WSJ Paywall.

If you're not a subscriber, this should work:

[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fsony-
pulls-world-cup-
sponsorship-1416901673&ei=tJp0VMHiJsWnyASD94HoCA&usg=AFQjCNHYEz_6YoUBP34t769TIWDZI4sxNQ&sig2=8YJQV_GxwnYaswdY9xExOQ&bvm=bv.80185997,d.aWw)

If not, google the title and you'll get a direct link.

